# Can't find lighting setup for tank to meet my requirments/



## ben199131837575 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello, I am currently trying to find lights for my tank, but cannot find anything that meets my requirements. My tank is 60cm(2ft) wide (from left to right) (length?) It has no lid (lid was broken with the tank) 

I have turtle in my tank and it needs UV lighting so I want to use fluorescent tubes. I tried bulbs + holder for them, but they broke. one melted the other just stopped working. They were both cheap clip on ones and the only ones I could find that suited my needs. 

I am looking for something like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/iQuatics-9...0389017&sr=8-25&keywords=aquarium+lighting+t5 

...but that is to long. Something that can sit on top of the tank with clamps or rests.

Needs to be 30cm long (as in the unit and not the light.

I would prefer something with two lights, but not essential (one uvb, and one for growing plants) 

Also, is there anywhere I could just by a new lid? I cant find anything again. I have been looking on amazon and ebay. Are there any good sites for this type of thing?


[edit]


Really, I need a link to a good site(s) that sells this sort of stuff


[/edit]


----------



## ben199131837575 (Oct 18, 2018)

May have partial solver my problem as the lighting system I am looking for is called over-tank lighting (OTL). Actually finding results now.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I would use led spot type lights setting on a 1/4"plastic grid (eggcrate).


You could get whatever spectrum you want, still allow air exchange, prevent jumping, allowing for feeding and so on.


----------



## ben199131837575 (Oct 18, 2018)

beaslbob said:


> I would use led spot type lights setting on a 1/4"plastic grid (eggcrate).
> 
> 
> You could get whatever spectrum you want, still allow air exchange, prevent jumping, allowing for feeding and so on.



There are no LED uvb lights though. That has forced me to choose tube lighting. I wanted LED + a uvb lamp, but they don't make anything for my setup (usually for vivaruims, and low hanging i.e. would be in/close to the water).


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I did find a 10w uvb screw in twisty bulb. You could use round reflectors on egg crate or even an old incandescent aquarium hood.




my .02


----------

